# CCO - Cameco Corporation (TSX)



## Sean K (26 August 2022)

Just thought I'd start a thread on one of the top 2 uranium stocks on the market (Kazatomprom probably No1) in case anyone can invest in overseas markets. You can also own this in some way by buying the ETF - URA:US as it's their biggest holding, just. 

I think we've had the first phase of a multi-leg upward turn in uranium stocks over the past year and unless there's a massive nuclear disaster incident, these stocks will continue to perform over the medium to long term, until there's a structural replacement to 24/7 base load power. 



			https://www.cameco.com/


----------

